# 20% Lyft acceptance rate here



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Got me a Lyft nastygram that my acceptance rate is below
most drivers. (it's 20%)

But, my A.R. is 94% on Uber . . . now, why is that?
Because in my market, Lyft *shared rides* do not permit
"stop new requests" as Uber pools allow.

I can turn off the Lyft online "wheel", but *Lyft ignores that on
shared rides*, and will continue stacking additional pool riders on anyway. 
Sorry, Lyft . . . I have to pee fairly often, and I'm not about to wreck my bladder, so I refuse to ever do Lyft shared rides again, until/unless
you change that part of your app to work like Uber's.:shifty:


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

That high?










The email is a Lyft badge


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

damn 1 % what do you accept ?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> damn 1 % what do you accept ?


Since PPZ I have done VERY little Lyft. Love leaving the app on and letting pings time out.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Mine is usually 1-2%. It’s been a while since I’ve gotten the nastygram from them about acceptance rate. 

One of the reasons it is so very low is my inability to turn off the app when they send rapid fire pings. I don’t even have time to dismiss the message about hurting the community before they send another ping. I can decline 30 pings in a very short amount of time before I catch a 3 second window where I can log off. 

Add to that the lack of PPZ, and their love of pings that are 20 minutes away, and you arrive at my acceptance rate. 

Even on Uber my acceptance rate is usually single digits. There are streets and neighborhoods I refuse to pick up from. I don’t drive 15+ minutes to pick someone up. When I see on the passenger app that they’re charging 3x the base rate and they’re offering me $1.50, I decline until the surge goes up. There are many factors as to why my acceptance rate is so low.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Ping.Me.More said:


> Got me a Lyft nastygram that my acceptance rate is below
> most drivers. (it's 20%)
> 
> But, my A.R. is 94% on Uber . . . now, why is that?
> ...


And we should all be worried about Lyft nastigrams because Lyft is paying us a livable wage, benefits, and credit towards pension, correct?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Ping.Me.More said:


> Got me a Lyft nastygram that my acceptance rate is below
> most drivers. (it's 20%)
> 
> But, my A.R. is 94% on Uber . . . now, why is that?
> ...


Shared rides can have upto four total matches even if you're offline.



pizzaladee said:


> Mine is usually 1-2%. It's been a while since I've gotten the nastygram from them about acceptance rate.
> 
> One of the reasons it is so very low is my inability to turn off the app when they send rapid fire pings. I don't even have time to dismiss the message about hurting the community before they send another ping. I can decline 30 pings in a very short amount of time before I catch a 3 second window where I can log off.
> 
> ...


If you simply let it ping out three times, it will automatically log you out. Never ever decline a ride. Always wait it out.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ping.Me.More said:


> Got me a Lyft nastygram that my acceptance rate is below
> most drivers. (it's 20%)
> 
> But, my A.R. is 94% on Uber . . . now, why is that?
> ...


--------------------------
In L.A., I hit the last ride and the rides stop. Even shared rides are not going to continue stacking all day.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

EphLux said:


> And we should all be worried about Lyft nastigrams because Lyft is paying us a livable wage, benefits, and credit towards pension, correct?


No, but you do get a nifty jacket.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> Shared rides can have upto four total matches even if you're offline.
> 
> 
> If you simply let it ping out three times, it will automatically log you out. Never ever decline a ride. Always wait it out.


I've never had Lyft log me out. Uber does it all the time, although it varies as to how many rides I decline before it does it. Sometimes it's 1, sometimes 10. Once the app seems to catch up to itself it will settle in at 3 declines before it logs off.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

pizzaladee said:


> I've never had Lyft log me out. Uber does it all the time, although it varies as to how many rides I decline before it does it. Sometimes it's 1, sometimes 10. Once the app seems to catch up to itself it will settle in at 3 declines before it logs off.


Lyft won't log you out if you decline. If you let the ride go through the 15 second request three times it will log you out. Unless it's extremely busy. But most of the times three pinged out rides will log you out. 
They want you to decline. If you don't decline and wait it out it costs lyft $.06 on average.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> Lyft won't log you out if you decline. If you let the ride go through the 15 second request three times it will log you out. Unless it's extremely busy. But most of the times three pinged out rides will log you out.
> They want you to decline. If you don't decline and wait it out it costs lyft $.06 on average.


Good to know! I'll try it next time and just let them time out instead of decline.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

pizzaladee said:


> Good to know! I'll try it next time and just let them time out instead of decline.


Always remember, whatever lyft WANTS you to do, do the opposite.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I hardly turn Lyft on anymore. It will be open in the background and I will check it for random PPZ that pop up. Once I decline a 20 minute pick up they lower the PPZ and usually move it. That’s when the rapid fire pings come in, ?. 

I’m considering changing my registered city with Uber, and would have to go through another background check in order to do so. That would mean Lyft only for a week (2,3,4?) until it’s done. I’m really hesitant to do that. 

The reason I am considering it is that the GLH told me I’m no longer receiving promotions because I’m registered in Akron but drive primarily in Cleveland. I used to get pretty good promotions and would like to again. I just can’t stand the thought of Lyft only.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Lyft is the Big Lots of ride services. I seriously don't know how they survive outside the biggest cities. My acceptance rate is 4% right now. I leave it on just to make their service worse. The people that use it in the suburbs are normally bottom of the bucket hotel skid row occupants, minors, or herion heads wanting a ride to a drug deal. Lyft just sucks, period.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 340848


Don't know if you're ashamed or proud? ??‍♂


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Don't know if you're ashamed or proud? ??‍♂


Didn't drive Lyft for months


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

New2This said:


> That high?
> 
> View attachment 340817
> 
> ...


I would like to send you a F Lyft ? Jacket. Your so close to 1,000 rides, but with the 1% AR might take two years to pump 100 rides out of you!?

I just dipped to below 20%, hoping to be single digits by months end for sure.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

New2This said:


> Since PPZ I have done VERY little Lyft. Love leaving the app on and letting pings time out.


Lol. Savage asf????.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> Lol. Savage asf????.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

It’s not busy enough in my town to decline shared rides. I don’t think it’s a big deal. I don’t drive scrUber anymore , but their pool rides did suck bad. Terrible pax. Lyft pax are more chill and we rarely pick up additional riders. 

What really helped my AR rate was finding out that I can text lyft passengers through the number that Lyft calls me on. I saved it in my phone. Before I thought I had to call the pax and tell them to cancel.. it was getting me in trouble.. now I just text them and they cancel. Same with long pick ups.. I text them to suggest they cancel and get a closer driver . 

It’s weird that everyone is so proud of their shitty AR. Trip details are important to me . I dont want to throw away a $25 ride because the pick up was 11 minutes away.. low AR people wouldn’t know that without calling the pax, and lyft will suspend you for calling too much


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

New2This said:


> Since PPZ I have done VERY little Lyft. Love leaving the app on and letting pings time out.


Me too, only do ppz rides. I will turn app on and stick the phone in a drawer to give them 3 rejects.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> It's not busy enough in my town to decline shared rides. I don't think it's a big deal. I don't drive scrUber anymore , but their pool rides did suck bad. Terrible pax. Lyft pax are more chill and we rarely pick up additional riders.
> 
> What really helped my AR rate was finding out that I can text lyft passengers through the number that Lyft calls me on. I saved it in my phone. Before I thought I had to call the pax and tell them to cancel.. it was getting me in trouble.. now I just text them and they cancel. Same with long pick ups.. I text them to suggest they cancel and get a closer driver .
> 
> It's weird that everyone is so proud of their shitty AR. Trip details are important to me . I dont want to throw away a $25 ride because the pick up was 11 minutes away.. low AR people wouldn't know that without calling the pax, and lyft will suspend you for calling too much


You would think Oceanside would be more busy what with it being so close to San Diego and all.


----------

